# Need homemade way to keep food hot for transport



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Is this kind of a long topic undesirable please let me know if it is awkward.

I am more than happy to change my posts titles to better meet the need of the forum.

We know were I am going though.  I need to transport 5 10 oz fillets for a one hour trip in the car hot off the grill.  I dont have any fancy catering equipment.

I suppose just wrapping in foil and then covering with towels and oven mitts is the best I could do?

I dont want to get in the danger zone.

I am too old for that.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have a oven available to you at the other end ?????????????


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes we have an oven at the other end.  I just thought there might be some handy way to keep it warmer in the car.  If I lived in a rural area I could try putting it on the manifold of the car engine.

What if the trip was for 3 hours instead of 1 hour?  I will probably be okay at one hour.

I suppose the danger zone is kind of a tricky topic.  Kind of like global warming? 

Not trying to lure you into a political debate just having a little fun.

Hope you dont mind.

( Hey put down that skillet !! )


----------



## granny smith (Jan 31, 2011)

Kevin, wrap them like you said, then put the whole shebang into a cooler. A cheapie styrofoam one will work just fine as long as you have a folded towel between the hot food and the styrofoam.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

not sure why you're doing what you're doing, but if there is anyway to cook the filets on the other end, i would do so...if that is impossible, wrap your meat in saran really well first before the foil and put in an igloo..it will totally be fine tempwise on the other end. if they will be hot off the grill, i would undercook them a bit. you could also grill mark them, wrap n go and finish off in the oven at your destination....just a thought...happy trails!

joey


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I would mark them, chill them , then throw them in the oven until desired temp at the site. ..............ChefBillyB


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Wrap in foil as suggested, then towels, then into a cooler. I do it all the time with BBQ pork, I have held food safely for over 4 hours. Preheat the cooler if possible. Another trick is heat a brick wrapped in foil then put it in the cooler on top of a layer of towels.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Your meat's gonna be wellwelldone by the time you get there... an hour is a long time to keep a 10oz chunk of filet "hot".

Buy a hibachi at Sprawlmart... it'll set you back about $15. Cook when you get there.


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mom is 78 and I want to make it as easy as possible for her.  Thanks for all the great information.  I can use all the advice.


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

Air is the best insulator known to science. I would pre- heat some pizza bricks, house bricks (whatever) put them on news paper on the bottom of a styrofoam box (careful not to touch the sides) another layer of news paper on top then put the steaks into one big good quality plastic bag. Wrap the plastic bag in bubble wrap and then go for your towels etc. If you open and close your plastic bag its going to be like opening an oven door you will lose massive amounts of heat really quickly. The meat juices that run out can be used for a nice gravy / sauce / jus.


----------



## mikez (Jun 13, 2010)

Any chance you can use the oven there Kevin? that might not be too much of a hassle..


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Very vague question..  What type of foods??  Everyone is different and holds differently at different temps. Example if Filet Mignon slightly grill and put grill marks on prior and then finish in oven there.  Since you have an oven there utilize it.


----------



## kevin20422 (Dec 7, 2009)

Heres the result.  I used what I had on hand and wrapped them in foil a little undercooked and covered on top and bottom with stove mitts and oven pads.  Everyone loved them and I think they came out real good.  The fish was Mahi Mahi and I have a feeling this type of fish is very forgiving in regards to ups and downs in temp.  Maybe because of the high fat content I dont know.  I think alot of other kinds of fish would change in consistency.

Consistency of the feel of the food could be another topic I suppose as well as if some fish are better suited to transportation.

Thanks again for all the great responses to a slightly rough and vague post.

You folks are the crem de la crem.


----------



## hummergirl (Oct 21, 2012)

hi there just wanted to let you know i'm from canada so i went to canadian tire and got it's a lunch pail and 2 sides when opened are steel you get meat loaf tin from the grocery store fits right in and you have a cigarette lighter plug in at the end and you plug it into your car keep things piping hot in fact you have to watch you don't burn your food while driving there is no temperature setting but let me tell you this works amazing i love it so much i spent about 45.00 great investment and apparently you can get a double stacker so im going to look at buying one of those next., good luck


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have Caps, Period and Comma Keys in Canada?


----------

